# Staffpad Library Sales???



## jaketanner

Hi,

is there a time of year for library sales? Or how will I know if a library does go on sale, will I get an email, or is there a notification within the app...Or do i just need to check the store from time to time?

Thanks


----------



## Jett Hitt

Library sales 😂😂😂😂 Good luck with that. CineSamples seems to be the only one that does these. Get the 4 Berlins and maybe SSS and CineBrass, and you’re golden.


----------



## jaketanner

Jett Hitt said:


> Librariy sales 😂😂😂😂 Good luck with that. CineSamples seems to be the only one that does these. Get the 4 Berlins and maybe SSS and CineBrass, and you’re golden.


So pretty much spend an additional $800-$1000 on libraries I already own. Lol. Well not Berlin.


----------



## Jett Hitt

jaketanner said:


> So pretty much spend an additional $800-$1000 on libraries I already own. Lol. Well not Berlin.


Trust me when I tell you Berlin. For StaffPad they’re the best. CineBrass can add some punch. CinePerc is also worthwhile, though the Berlin timpani is the best. SSS is really nice for soft passages. Just suck it up and buy the four Berlins. You’ll be glad you did.


----------



## jaketanner

Jett Hitt said:


> Trust me when I tell you Berlin. For StaffPad they’re the best. CineBrass can add some punch. CinePerc is also worthwhile, though the Berlin timpani is the best. SSS is really nice for soft passages. Just suck it up and buy the four Berlins. You’ll be glad you did.


I think I'm going to be using SP more and more...wasn't sure at first, but I think you might be right.


----------



## jaketanner

Jett Hitt said:


> Trust me when I tell you Berlin. For StaffPad they’re the best. CineBrass can add some punch. CinePerc is also worthwhile, though the Berlin timpani is the best. SSS is really nice for soft passages. Just suck it up and buy the four Berlins. You’ll be glad you did.


I might be getting Berlin strings for my DAW also...I like the section sizes. Waiting until it goes SINE player.


----------



## Jett Hitt

jaketanner said:


> I might be getting Berlin strings for my DAW also...I like the section sizes. Waiting until it goes SINE player.


I bought BS for my DAW because of StaffPad. I also bought BSS. I love both of them, but I am really looking forward to BS being on Sine.


----------



## jaketanner

Jett Hitt said:


> I bought BS for my DAW because of StaffPad. I also bought BSS. I love both of them, but I am really looking forward to BS being on Sine.


i was actually more interested in BSS when it came out than Berlin. Seems like it's programmed better? I love the sound also, but I have already symphonic...


----------



## Jett Hitt

jaketanner said:


> i was actually more interested in BSS when it came out than Berlin. Seems like it's programmed better? I love the sound also, but I have already symphonic...


I am not sure which I will like better in the end. At present, I just hate Capsule, so I use BSS. Once BS comes over to Sine, I might use it instead. It is certainly more deeply sampled. But I really like BSS, too. They're are both great libraries. BSS layers really well with others. I am currently layering it with Vista. I have my eye on Pacific, so which ever one plays nicely with it will likely be my main combo.


----------



## jaketanner

Jett Hitt said:


> I am not sure which I will like better in the end. At present, I just hate Capsule, so I use BSS. Once BS comes over to Sine, I might use it instead. It is certainly more deeply sampled. But I really like BSS, too. They're are both great libraries. BSS layers really well with others. I am currently layering it with Vista. I have my eye on Pacific, so which ever one plays nicely with it will likely be my main combo.


I’ll wait for sine then. And I like Performance Samples also


----------



## jonathanparham

jaketanner said:


> So pretty much spend an additional $800-$1000 on libraries I already own. Lol. Well not Berlin.





jaketanner said:


> I think I'm going to be using SP more and more...wasn't sure at first, but I think you might be right.


Yeah I wish there were bundles like buy Spitfire Studio Strings and get the Staff Pad version at a discount or something. But the Staffpad stuff is a fraction of the desktop stuff.


----------



## jaketanner

jonathanparham said:


> Yeah I wish there were bundles like buy Spitfire Studio Strings and get the Staff Pad version at a discount or something. But the Staffpad stuff is a fraction of the desktop stuff.


Definitely cheaper. But a totally different use also. I think SP libraries will be a slow buy over time for me. I do miss solo strings at the moment. Can’t believe there aren’t solo strings as stock.


----------



## Markrs

Staffpad and their libraries are now on sale

You can get Staffpad for iOS for $59.99

Some of the Sample libraries are discounted to:

Berlin Strings $69.99
VOXOS Epic Choir $69.99
Berlin Woodwinds $69.99
Tina Guo Cello $27.99
CinePerc StaffPad Edition $69.99
CineBrass StaffPad Edition $69.99
Berlin Brass $69.99
CineStrings Solo $49.99


----------



## mopsiflopsi

Markrs said:


> Staffpad and their libraries are now on sale


Which region is that? That does not seem to be the case for the Canadian app store.


----------



## Markrs

mopsiflopsi said:


> Which region is that? That does not seem to be the case for the Canadian app store.


US and UK, sometimes sales appear later in the day for different countries. It would be unusual for the sale to be restricted to only a few countries.


----------



## Martin S

Can confirm that it’s also on sale in EU (Denmark). Thanks a lot for the heads-up Markrs !


----------



## mopsiflopsi

Turns out I had to close the app and run it again. Can see the sales. Thanks Markrs!


----------



## MadLad

Bought Berlin Percussion for 70€. Thanks for the notification!


----------



## jaketanner

Why is there no information about this in the store? Like when it ends? Or did I miss it.


----------



## Markrs

jaketanner said:


> Why is there no information about this in the store? Like when it ends? Or did I miss it.


Yep, no word on how long it will last, for all I know this could be a one day special


----------



## jaketanner

Markrs said:


> Yep, no word on how long it will last, for all I know this could be a one day special


Wasn’t it up already for a couple of days? And why don’t they bother
to tell people…how are we supposed to know about future sales?


----------



## mopsiflopsi

I have CinePerc already. Do I need Berlin Percussion?


----------



## PhilA

The link to the Microsoft store suggest the sale ends in 17days, I can’t imagine that not being the case on both app stores.









Get StaffPad from the Microsoft Store


MADE FOR COMPOSERS. StaffPad is designed for composers who want to create music effortlessly, using handwriting recognition for music notation and seamless audio support on your score canvas. Write your music using Surface Pen, and the app will transform your writing into beautifully typeset...




www.microsoft.com


----------



## Markrs

jaketanner said:


> Wasn’t it up already for a couple of days? And why don’t they bother
> to tell people…how are we supposed to know about future sales?


The price reduction on iOS version happened today I think as I use a service that tracks prices and they notified me of the price reduction. They also notify me of price reductions on addons as well









Latest iPad App Price Drops > All Apps > Exclude Games


View all app prices for the Latest iPad App Price Drops > All Apps > Exclude Games category at App Sliced.




appsliced.co


----------



## sundrowned

From staffpad twitter


----------



## PhilA

From the StaffPad website.
Edit beaten to it by sundrowned.


----------



## Markrs

Great prices but my God does it add up. Once you have added all the Berlin series including first chairs and then a piano and maybe chamber strings you have gone through so serious money!


----------



## MadLad

Well the Staffpad discount lasts the whole month, so there is a good chance this applys to the libraries as well


----------



## gh0stwrit3r

Markrs said:


> Great prices but my God does it add up. Once you have added all the Berlin series including first chairs and then a piano and maybe chamber strings you have gone through so serious money!


Yes, it adds up. But for me StaffPad has been the best investment in years! The quality of the professional 3rd party libs is truly amazing. You can create mindblowing mock-ups that sound phenomenal straight out of the app.

The only thing you need to do: stop also buying stuff for your computer. That saves some true money 😁


----------



## Markrs

gh0stwrit3r said:


> Yes, it adds up. But for me StaffPad has been the best investment in years! The quality of the professional 3rd party libs is truly amazing. You can create mindblowing mock-ups that sound phenomenal straight out of the app.
> 
> The only thing you need to do: stop also buying stuff for your computer. That saves some true money 😁


I now effectively 3 music systems: 

Base unit, which pretty powerful with good amount of RAM (64gb) for the main RAM and processor sample libraries.
A 8250U 8GB laptop, which I use light resource libraries, such as which I use BBCSO Core (actually Pro but with every signal other than Mix 1 removed), MODO Bass and Drums, Pianoteq and OPUS with full Purge enabled. Hopefully Infinite Brass and Woodwinds soon.
11" 2018 iPad Pro with so many synths and effect but now also StaffPad + library add-ons.
I think I might be covered when it comes to where and how I can create music. Now the hard part... writing music!


----------



## Jett Hitt

For $280 you can have the core Berlin libraries. To me, this is an absolute no-brainer. I consider my investment in StaffPad to be the best I’ve made since Finale some 30 years ago. I wouldn’t trade anything for it.


----------



## Fidelity

PhilA said:


> The link to the Microsoft store suggest the sale ends in 17days, I can’t imagine that not being the case on both app stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get StaffPad from the Microsoft Store
> 
> 
> MADE FOR COMPOSERS. StaffPad is designed for composers who want to create music effortlessly, using handwriting recognition for music notation and seamless audio support on your score canvas. Write your music using Surface Pen, and the app will transform your writing into beautifully typeset...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.microsoft.com


Only good for the Windows 10 version. Used eventually buying Staffpad as an excuse to drop $40 on a stylus...now thanks to this I've finally found a way to make myself upgrade my old surface pro from Windows 8 



Jett Hitt said:


> For $280 you can have the core Berlin libraries. To me, this is an absolute no-brainer. I consider my investment in StaffPad to be the best I’ve made since Finale some 30 years ago. I wouldn’t trade anything for it.


$350 if you want soloists _and _percussion as well. I'm saving the perc for later...seems like the most optional one.


----------



## Karmand

ok, all set up with iPad Pro & Staffpad... now I can't decide on the woodwinds. I've seen the comparison videos walking thru the articulations. They each have strong and weak points. 

For you who have Cinewinds, Berlin or SF - or all three; which do you keep using more?


----------



## MadLad

I have CF and Berlin Winds. Generally, I use Berlin much more, except for the flutes. In solos or very small orchetrations they're fine but they tend to get drowned out completely in bigger passages. CineWinds, on the other hand, has flutes that are always present. They don't sound that beautiful, though. However they still sound great.


----------



## Karmand

Reporting back: First time user! I love this Staffpad. Wow, never thought it was that good. I settled on CinePerc, CineBrass, Spitfire's Symphonic Woods and Chamber Strings. So we will start there. After listening to all the articulations those produced sounds and articulations that I can identify with and use. Then I found a sheet of music I wrote in college - small classical guitar piece. It had most of the standard musical notation items. I started writing it in - using the free nylon guitar. I'm getting used to all aspects of the scoring, DC al coda, repeats, Ending 1-2, tempo changes, naturals, sharps, slurs, ties, chord ties, and 8va to name a few - this piece had it all. I transcribed for one session and had a page 1/2 of music. I played it for the wifey: A high WAF! (Wife Approval Factor) Next I'll take that piece, orchestrate it and explore expanding/embellishing with the Orchestra. Thanks for all your input - helpful reading this forum. Cheers and Joy.


----------



## PhilA

Ah what the hell they got me. I’m all in for Berlin 
My bank account is crying.
That said I think I will get more use out of these libraries than the ones on my main rig. Sitting and writing into StaffPad is addictive.


----------



## Markrs

PhilA said:


> Ah what the hell they got me. I’m all in for Berlin
> My bank account is crying.
> That said I think I will get more use out of these libraries than the ones on my main rig. Sitting and writing into StaffPad is addictive.


I’m using Staffpad more than my desktop with all my other libraries on (I got the Berlin Series as well). I just got the SWAM instruments for iOS to layer and supplement for anything I can't do in Staffpad. Not sure how well that will work, but the more I can do in the iPad the better as I can compose anywhere.


----------



## Karmand

a few more days for this sale... just sayin. I am using Staffpad each day.

I'm editing this to show others, as a first time user what you can do and what some of the sounds sound like. I got the new iPad Pro and Staffpad Friday. Started on this Saturday. I've never released any pieces, I've only written some for my family and I started writing music again this year after not writing since college. Cheers.


----------



## PaulieDC

jaketanner said:


> So pretty much spend an additional $800-$1000 on libraries I already own. Lol. Well not Berlin.


That's my grump. Not that Berlin Strings isn't worth it, but I've already purchased BS, BB, BOI1, BOI2, BSS and the BS pack with First Chairs, etc. To now lay out a hundred bucks AGAIN, ugh. The problem is, I heard this demo and the library is absolutely worth it. Here's hoping for a Black Friday break. I did get StaffPad at half price, thankful for that. I saw Berlin Strings for $69.99 and decided to wait until it went on sale, not knowing that WAS the sale price. DOH!


----------



## jaketanner

PaulieDC said:


> That's my grump. Not that Berlin Strings isn't worth it, but I've already purchased BS, BB, BOI1, BOI2, BSS and the BS pack with First Chairs, etc. To now lay out a hundred bucks AGAIN, ugh. The problem is, I heard this demo and the library is absolutely worth it. Here's hoping for a Black Friday break. I did get StaffPad at half price, thankful for that. I saw Berlin Strings for $69.99 and decided to wait until it went on sale, not knowing that WAS the sale price. DOH!


I am waiting for any and all updates to SP before investing any more into it. The stock sounds are fine for me right now, and I'm not using it as often as I thought i would...but still nice to have to work things out, and be able to hear the results right away. but it does suck to have to pay so much more...there should really be some communication between people that already spent the money to buy the DAW versions and the SP versions.


----------



## PaulieDC

jaketanner said:


> I am waiting for any and all updates to SP before investing any more into it. The stock sounds are fine for me right now, and I'm not using it as often as I thought i would...but still nice to have to work things out, and be able to hear the results right away. but it does suck to have to pay so much more...there should really be some communication between people that already spent the money to buy the DAW versions and the SP versions.


Agreed. Thing is, the Apple Store with in-app purchases is a tightly-knit environment, how exactly would SP/OT pull that off I wonder…


----------



## jaketanner

PaulieDC said:


> Agreed. Thing is, the Apple Store with in-app purchases is a tightly-knit environment, how exactly would SP/OT pull that off I wonder…


I would hope in the future that they would have links from their websites from within your account to the app stores with discounts. Even if they are $79 instead of $99 for current users, that's still a break. It's like buy 3, get one free at regular price (if you buy 4 which is the norm). However, I think what is happening, is that SP is the one who is manipulating the samples...and not the developers, if not mistaken. So in a way, I can understand the cost. I'm waiting for a sale and update to see where it's heading.


----------



## PaulieDC

jaketanner said:


> I would hope in the future that they would have links from their websites from within your account to the app stores with discounts. Even if they are $79 instead of $99 for current users, that's still a break. It's like buy 3, get one free at regular price (if you buy 4 which is the norm). However, I think what is happening, is that SP is the one who is manipulating the samples...and not the developers, if not mistaken. So in a way, I can understand the cost. I'm waiting for a sale and update to see where it's heading.


Oh, one idea is how OT lets BS owners update to BSS, by using the BS product key. SP could program that into the app, providing a discount price. If they can put them on sale, they can discount 'em. I'll have to email SP and ask them to consider it. Nothing to lose, lol.


----------

